# Beim Start "Blaue Fehlermeldung"



## Identität (8. September 2006)

Hi,
also bei einem Freund tritt seit gestern ein Fehler auf. Wenn er Windows hochfährt und wartet bis der Willkommens Bildschirm kommt, erscheint kurze Zeit ein ganz blauer Bildschirm mit einer Monitorlangen Fehlermeldung. Man kann sie nicht lesen da er sofort neustartet.

Ich habe schon an den Steckern gewackelt. Der abgesicherte Modus geht. Woran kann es liegen? Er sagt es kam aufeinmal.
Wäre nett wenn ihr uns helfen könntet.
Danke für eure bemühungen.
Gruß Id


----------



## Slizzzer (11. September 2006)

Hi!

Schonmal die "letzte funktionierende Version" getestet?
Wenn das nicht geht, evtl. mal die Speicher-Riegel einzeln verwenden, sofern er mehrere im Rechner hat. Könnte ein defekter Speicher sein.


----------



## Identität (12. September 2006)

Ok danke, ich habe schon gedacht das niemand helfen kann. Ich bin heute Abend da dann werde ich das ausprobieren. 

Anbei noch ein Bild, vielleicht wirds ein bisschen klarer, er startet nach einer Sekunde aber neu!


----------



## xChronoX (13. September 2006)

Hi,

also nach meiner Anischt, und nach dem Betrachten des BlueScreen´s könnten Treiber Probleme bereiten, wie z.B. das sie Fehlerhaft sind, oder Konflikte im System verursachen.

Man sollte mal den Abgesicherten Modus starten und schauen, woran es liegt?

Wenn irgendwelche Treiber installiert wurden sind, könnte man Testweise diese auch deinstalliere.

Also das sind meine Vorschläge, wonach ich erstmal suchen würde.

Oder halt die Speichermodule.....


MfG

xchronox


----------



## ph0en1xs (21. September 2006)

Gabs scho woanders,deshalb hier mein Post aus dem anderen Threat:

AW: Reboot nach Startoption (Windows)
Also da kann es ne Menge Ursachen geben!

Ist der Rechner übertaktet
Wurde neue Hardware (richtig) installiert!?
Ist das BIOS auf dem neuesten Stand und richtig eingestellt!?
Sind überhaupt alle Treiber auf dem neuesten Stand

Also kenne das Prob auch von meinem PC.Aber bei mir liegts an der Übertaktung.Muss dann immer mal das BIOS auf Standartwerte setzen und dann mal wieder neu einstellen.
Versuch das mal.

kanns am RAM liegen?Gehe mal davon aus das Du ,auch wenn die Riegel von verschiedenen Herstellern kommen, welche genommen hast die gleich getaktet sind.


----------

